# The Person Below Me



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Very easy to play. I think an example with explain all of it:

PersonA: TPBM(short for the person below me) has a rabbit

PersonB: Yep! TPBM likes pizza.

and so on... 



I'll start:

TPBM has gotten poison ivy before.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh yes, more than once, and very badly!

TPBM has a pet Cat.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope.
It is cloudy where TPBM lives.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, very cloudy 



TPBM has a dog


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not anymore. 
TPBM is drinking something right now. (Lol, I am drinking water!)


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup.
TPBM likes shopping.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 25, 2009)

Somewhat. lol. I like going in to get what I want and then getting out asap. lol. Unless it's a farm store  

TPBM has more than 6 rabbits.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup! 
TPBM likes chinese


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes.

TPBM wants another rabbit.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not really, I mean, I wouldn't mind another one, but I'm happy with Nibbles. 
TPBM has bunny fur on his/her shirt right now


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 27, 2009)

lol of course 

tpbm has a laptop


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 28, 2009)

For now but I'm giving it back when my computer is fixed 
TPBM loves shoes


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

very true.

tpbm has a bun sitting next to them


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 2, 2010)

yes

TPBM eats an apple everyday.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 3, 2010)

Nope
TPBM has blue eyes


----------



## Bassetluv (May 15, 2010)

Close (hazel, sometimes they look blue).

TPBM has a university degree.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 16, 2010)

Not yet but have just started a degree at home

TTBM has a green car


----------



## mistyjr (May 25, 2010)

No, Have's a gold van.

TPBM haves children


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 25, 2010)

nope not yet,

TPBM owns a horse


----------



## Yield (May 25, 2010)

Nope, no horse!

TPBM has milk in their fridge!


----------



## mistyjr (May 25, 2010)

Yes, Both (white & chocolate).

TPBM haves lots of rabbits?


----------



## Happi Bun (May 26, 2010)

Nope, I don't think three counts as 'lots'. Though to some it might! 

TPBM likes Alternative Rock Music...


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 29, 2010)

Yep.

TPBM is at work


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 30, 2010)

well yes and no cuz i work from home but not right now,

TPBM has a goldfish


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 30, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM feeds wild birds.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 31, 2010)

yup,

TPBM likes milkshakes


----------



## fuzz16 (May 31, 2010)

mmmm i do but not the brainfreezes

TPBM is wishing for snow again


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 31, 2010)

Nope 

TPBM Likes to eat ice cream


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 31, 2010)

yes but having to restrict myself due to dieting 

TPBM has been to disneyworld


----------



## Yield (May 31, 2010)

Nope ))):
TPBM likes lemonade!


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 31, 2010)

yes

TPBM likes the tv show family guy


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 31, 2010)

Yes.

TPBM has a black cat.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 31, 2010)

yep a black persian who got stung by a bee today 

TPBM loves drawing


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 5, 2010)

Not really

TPBM is a 'Sex and the City' fan


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jun 5, 2010)

nope
TPBM likes football


----------



## Yield (Jun 5, 2010)

No way! XD
TPBM has texting


----------



## missyscove (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, couldn't imagine life without it again.

TPBM is a certified scuba diver.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope, I'm scared of water.

TPBM is an AC/DC fan.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 7, 2010)

nope.

tpbm gives carrots:carrot to their buns.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes

TPBM has more than 3 rabbits


----------



## missyscove (Sep 19, 2010)

Nope.
TPBM had cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep most days

TPBM eats fish every day?


----------



## Anaira (Sep 19, 2010)

nope, vegan.

TPBM is allergic to cats.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes. But getting shots for it :biggrin:

TPBM wants to bunny nap a bunny from someone on RO.lol


----------



## missyscove (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh so many!
TPBM lives in the US.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 20, 2010)

Nope

TPBM thinks New Zealand and Australia are the same country?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 20, 2010)

Of course not!
TPBM is cold.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 20, 2010)

Was but heater on now

TPBM has a crush on elf Stewart from Home and Away


----------



## Anaira (Sep 20, 2010)

Never watched it. 

TPBM is a bookworm.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 20, 2010)

No way!

TPBM loves/hates Justin Bebier? (hate him!)


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2010)

Hate him. hisvoice drives me insane especially if i see hi singing.

TPBM has heard If I Die Young By The Band Perry


----------



## Jaded (Sep 21, 2010)

No, but it sounds intresting!

TPBM likes John Camball?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

Idk if i know who that is.

The person below me has been in a horse accident.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

no, does being stood on count lol

TPBM has kids?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2010)

yep - sorta - 26 year old twins....not young kids...but kids none the less..

TPBM has seen the ocean


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes for the very first time on my 18 birthday while on a choir trip to the Anaheim Heritage Festival.

TPBM like the color purple


----------



## Jaded (Sep 26, 2010)

Purpals okay - but my fav color is green!

TPBM ate all my chocolate!!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2010)

well not by myself my friends all helped me of course.

TPBM Has a facebook account


----------



## Anaira (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope. 

TPBM likes cold showers.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope hot

tpbm likes tea


----------



## Anaira (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, but this "early" in the morning, I need coffee. *staggers off*


TPBM likes cooking.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope & house will catch fire 

TPBM is a early morning person?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2010)

absolutely...NOT. Ugh I hate mornings. unless I get plenty of coffee

TPBM Loves to BBQ


----------



## missyscove (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup.
TPBM has a passport.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

no but I plan to get one I want to travel europe.

TPBM has a cell phone


----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, nearly everyone has one 

TPBM rabbit just had babies?


----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes! right now  lol


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

No soon though and congrats.

TPBM likes the Twilight saga


----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes kinda, im not a big fan of it tho

TPBM has a pony?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, well not really a pony a horse but I call him my pony. I used to own a pony she was mean.

TPBM has been to a rodeo


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

False
TPBM has been married ?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

No but proposed to. (your gonna have to go to a rodeo with me)

TPBM has a truck


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope, a fat car. 

TPBM has a dog?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

yes five of them. three blue heeler, a red heeler and a Shnauzer(sp?).

TPBM likes to sing?


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

When no ones listening lol

TPBM plays voville?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

no. not that one. others. lol

TPBM has played an instrument


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not well, but I have. Actually would've failed if I didn't do a 'task'... blow a piece of paper onto the wall for 15 seconds.

TPBM likes soup


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

yep I can even make it from scratch.

TPBM Has made a movie on windows movie maker or something like it


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

True, sort of. It was an intro for someone on youtube

TPBM has a facebook


----------



## Anaira (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope.

TPBM has been in an earthquake.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 5, 2010)

A very small one. it was during school. no harm was done just little shakes.

TPBM can make bread from scratch


----------



## pixxie (Oct 11, 2010)

hmm...i guess?
TPBM has a chihuahua (lol me..i wanna see who else has 1)


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 11, 2010)

No but my aunt has a chihuahua cross.

TPBM likes Dr. Pepper


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

YES
TPBM has a guinea pig


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 12, 2010)

Yup, 2 of them 

TPBM has a snake!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont own one but they live around here in farm country.

TPBM likes to spend lots quality time with friends when they have the time (I did this last night)


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

yes!
TPBM has a litter trained bunny


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes several. Yay.

TPBM likes glee


----------



## pixxie (Oct 13, 2010)

neva saw it
TPBM has a turtle


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to. I love turtles.

TPBM likes to go for a relaxing ride on their horse


----------



## Jaded (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have a horse  but my horses on howrse yes 

TPBM owns there house


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2010)

No renting right now but we are working on finding a house to buy.

TPBM knows someone with a newborn baby(I do my baby sis born @3:45 am today)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2010)

I sister in law just had twins girls 2 weeks ago.


TOBM

Knows someone with over 10 cats living in their home.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

Not in their home but around it. My grandparents place.

TPBM like rabbits


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

*Oh My Darlin Rabbitry wrote: *


> Not in their home but around it. My grandparents place.
> 
> TPBM like rabbits



LOL just realized that the whole sentence did not come out. this is what its supposed to be:

TPBM likes the smell of their rabbit pellets


----------



## Jaded (Nov 15, 2010)

If there baged not in the trays lol but I dont smell them

TPBM like the smell of fresh hay (i do!  )


----------



## pixxie (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes
tpbm has a big house


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorta, I guess it has 6 bedrooms, so it is pretty big!

TPBM wants a pet hedgehog


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes - maybe not right away - but sometime!

TPBM likes cheesecake...any type!


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmmm... Cheesecake! :hearts

TPBM watches the TV show Pit Bulls and Parolees


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2011)

Deleted double & triple posts..

Never heard of the show....not sure if I want to see it!

TPBM likes to burn candles in their home (or potpourri works too if you can't burn candles where you live due to fire hazard)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes love having things like that around. 

TPBM loves to play online games.


----------



## Horsey_Gal (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, too much! :whistling

TPBM is short (like me!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2011)

Not relly. At 5'7" I'm the shortest one in my family, but I'm mong the tallest of my friends. 

TPBM donates blood.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2011)

Nope - not at all. I'm anemic.

TPBM plays games on Facebook (Farmville or ANY OTHER Facebook game)


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 15, 2011)

Nope

TPBM is going to a party this weekend


----------



## Horsey_Gal (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, right now 

TPBM is engaged


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 17, 2011)

Thankfully no 

TPBM loves tea


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 23, 2011)

yesss!!

TPBM just had their rabbit spayed or neutered


----------



## irishbunny (May 16, 2011)

No

TBPM watches Jersey Shore


----------



## Anaira (May 17, 2011)

Never heard of it.

TNP is on twitter.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 17, 2011)

Nope, no twitter.

TPBM is in their PJs.


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2011)

Nope uniform!

TBPM had potatoes for dinner


----------



## Luv Buns (May 17, 2011)

Plan on it, at least some form of them! Yummie.

TPBM wants a duck!


----------



## irishbunny (May 20, 2011)

I have 4 

TBPM bought a new dress recently


----------



## irishbunny (May 20, 2011)

I have 4 

TBPM bought a new dress recently


----------



## Luv Buns (May 20, 2011)

Dress no, but flip flops!!

TPBM birthday is in MAY


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 5, 2012)

nope, April! 

TPBM has a pet fish.


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope, but i used to have fish, and aquatic frogs, and turtle... and someday i would like to have a koi pond.

TPBM loves dogs and cats


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes! 

Tpbm likes pasta.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 24, 2012)

pasta isnt my favorite but i like it.

TPBM likes the color orange!


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 24, 2012)

Orange is my least favorite color! haha

TPBM has never been to the circus


----------

